# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Thought Of The Day

## heman

When we meet together in dialogue and retreat we take time away from our very busy schedules and learn how to make the mind silent and connected to God.  Because of your busy lives you want to learn the art of having silence in your minds and of being connected to God, so that you can integrate this into your practical living.  You want both yoga and action; a silent mind and powerful actions.  In other words you want to be a karma yogi.  What is karma yogi?

A karma yogi does elevated actions and achieves powerful yoga in such a way that whoever comes in front of him or her is transformed in their presence.  So ask yourself, Am I doing everything while in a state of yoga?  If you are, then everything is fruitful and successful and nothing goes to waste.  A karma yogi would not invest his or her energy in thinking about what others are doing or not doing.  A karma yogis energy is focused on serving humanity and being an instrument to serve.  May your actions and your mind be elevated and may you be a karma yogi.

----------

